# what have you called in other than fox, yote, or cats?



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

I called in a Badger









I've also called in owls, and Bald Eagles, but, obviously dind't shoot them


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

owls, hawks, crows, un-identified animal, and horses


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

hawk and an owl
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Owls, hawks, magpies, crows, cows, squirrels, and a few farm dogs. Don't worry I didn't pull the trigger on any...except one squirrel. :wink:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just a couple more to add to the list above.

skunk
whitetail deer
mule deer
and people looking for the hideous sound

I've never called in a badger though, that would be a fun one.

xdeano


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I've called in more mule deer then yotes with rabbit distress, lots of javelina pigs, and a black bear. I was once on a stand with a friend I had the shotgun and he had the rifle. Yep he got the lion, lucky jerk. I hate him :lol: Next time the lions mine. :evil:


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

The first animal I ever called in with a predator call was a weasle, and he came in mad. I waite till he was about 20 feet away and then I moved so he could see me, he just started hissing and making a clicking sound but kept coming at me. I shot and missed the little bugger at about 15 feet and he kept coming. I hit him when he was about 5 feet away. I don't know what he was thinking, but I suspect he planned to have eats for the whole winter.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

ya should have got up and gave him a big hug :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I haven't called anything odd in yet, but last weekend my cousin called in a cow and a dog.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Besides the usual critters, I called in a deer hunter who thought my howls indicated a coyote pack was having a free dinner on the deer he had shot the night before.

Also called in a guy and his wife going for walk. Well, I don't know if it was a legitimate call-in. Every time I called, they stopped but didn't come any closer. Guess they were hang-ups.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Saskcoyote, when people hang up like that try using a coaxer like "free Starbucks coffee" it will bring them right in every time. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

saskcoyote

Did you say his wife was with? How about "cash register drawer" sounds. Or jingle some loose change.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

today a group of deer come over the hill and got to about 50 yards away from me when i was usuing a fawn distress call. Weird


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Actually, I got him in close enough to recognize him as a fellow Chicago Blackhawks fan. Now if he would have been a Montreal Canadians supporter, I just might have put the crosshairs on him.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What kind of calls are you guys using, Im new to predator hunting. I am looking to shoot coyotes and fox, what would you recommend?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think she would have come in if you would have made the sound of opening the mail. A new credit card!


----------

